# ¡¡Feliz 2000 MATE!!



## krolaina

*¿Y ahora qué, querido Guille? Esta es la oportunidad perfecta para vengarme de ti!  Pero te lo pasaré... que hoy estamos de celebración. (Iré pensando a ver qué se me ocurre  )*

*Por ser uno de los grandes, por tu originalidad, por todos esos poemas que nos dedicas y que tan agradables hacen tus post, por toda la ayuda que recibimos de tí día tras día, por tu simpatía, por tus ganas y por el respeto y el cariño que muestras, sólo puedo decirte...*

*¡¡¡FELIZ 2000 POSTIVERSARY!!!*​ 
*Y un GRACIAS enorme porque sin gente como tú, yo al menos estaría perdida.*​ 
*Abrazotes varios ¡y a seguir cumpliendo!*​ 
*Carol.*​


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡¡Enhorabuena, mi querido y admirado Mate!!  Es un verdadero honor poder felicitar en sus 2000 extraordinarios aportes a un forero que no sólo es muy culto e inteligente, sino también simpático, cortés, alegre y generoso.*
** 
*Bueno, Guille, estoy super contenta en ser de las primeras en celebrar tus 2000 excelentes contribuciones.  No me imagino a WordReference sin tu increíble presencia ... y sin tus versos llenos de picardía y buen humor.*
** 
*Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## Antpax

Escribo para felicitarte
esta pequeña poesía
aunque no tengo tu maestría
en este complejo arte.

Dos mil aportes al foro
llenos de inteligencia,
sabiduría y magnificiencia
por lo que te decimos a coro
¡Muchas Felicidades Mate!
Gran forero y mejor cuate.


Bueno chico, me paso a la prosa, que es mi terreno. Muchas Felicidades campeón, siempre da gusto coincidir contigo, con tus aportes siempre se aprende mogollón y siempre son divertidos.

Un abrazo de tu amigo Hormiga Negra.

Ant


----------



## heidita

¡¡Vaya por Dios!! Después de la poesía de la hormiga negra nada te va a impresionar ya, estoy desolada.  

Pero a lo mejor te viene bien este regalito para comerte lo que corresponda. Claro, no sé en qué edad encajas....  

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

Escribirle un verso a Mate
no es cosa fácil, creanmé.
Él escribe en cualquier foro,
en castellano o inglés.
Inspirado por amargos, o
dulces, bien no lo sé,
llegó a 2000 ¡increíble!
y aunque sólo dos por tres
me lo cruzo en algún hilo
sus rimas han hecho historia.
Espero que con su pluma
mate a mate, verso a verso.
continúe dando forma 
a otros dos mil, por lo menos,
para solaz de este foro,
volviéndolo muy ameno. 

¡*F***e***l***i***c***i***t***a***c***i***o***n***e***s*!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Tú ves?, Tú ves? Yo te lo dije, pibe, te lo dije, que si apenas me despistaba, me ganaban la cubana con más swing de Miami, y la alemana más internacional del foro... Y en efecto, compai! Lo que me extraña es que la lola no se ha 'somao toavía...

Pues, mate, primero que nada (o es "que todo"? Será que hay algo que viene primero que la nada?), no me decepcionas: ya sabía yo que más o menos un trimestre te iba a tomar llegar al otro postiversario. Y es que tres meses sin fiesta es el colmo de las torturas!!! Ya la Eulogia estaba que le tiraba las ollas po' el cogote! Cómo así que no me la saca a pasiá porahis?

Igual que la carola, se te perdonan los versos subidos de tono, mate, porque sin tu picardía, qué foro más aburrido y soso que tendríamos!

Gracias por tus aportes llenos de color, vivacidad, chispa y sabor. Que ya casi casi que nos suena a milonga, nomás de mirá que'l jeñó 'e bigotico je asoma...

Y pues, nos seguimos viendo! A por 2000 más!

*¡¡¡FELIZ PORSIVERSIRIO!!!*​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Saludotes Che!
Es muy agradable conseguirse contigo, eres el Mejor!!!!

2000 Besitos para ti.

Nos vemos

Rouse


----------



## loladamore

Mi queridísmo Mate:

Me gusta *esta figura para tí*, porque aunque se supone que está tomando una hierba amarga conocida, da la impresión de estar fumando otra no tan amarga... será matera o pipa de agua???

Cual sea tu inspiración entre las hierbas, te funciona muy bien, en tus versos y mensajes insuperables. Te quiero regalar una frase que acabo de conocer:
"I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me." (Hunter S. Thompson)
Pues, quitamos la violencia, y dejamos lo demás, ¿te parece?

2000 mil saludos desde Zacatecas para mi argentino favorito y unos besos escoceses con lengua italiana.  

Keep it up!!!


----------



## Mate

La cetácea no se venga
y la cubana me alaba.
El artrópodo se une
a la florida comparsa.

La germana me provoca
cada vez que se le antoja.
Y la Inés, mi compatriota,
aporta también su cuota. 

Las dos súbditas de Chávez
me cubren con su cariño.
Y a la gringa cuarterona
le digo: ¡ya no soy niño!

Hoy a mi la dicha embarga.
Mi emoción no tiene fin:
Si no aparece Ordequin
La dulzura se me amarga.

¿Alguien la vió a la vasquita?  

Mejor le avisan, porque si no... 



*   ¡Gracias! - Mate    *​


----------



## pejeman

Felicidades por esos dos k de sustancioso mate amargo y te mando unos tamalitos, para que los saboreés el Día de la Candelaria.

Saludos.

Pejeman


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

My favourite vet is a genius with words
Which circle the forum, a flock of small birds.
They perch here and there, they warble and sing
in Spanish and English, and then they take wing.
Ñandus and menus, hippies and tokes,
mix it up well with Cervantes and jokes.
Our chef and our gaucho,
our amiable ché,
I toast with two thousand bombillos today!


----------



## fenixpollo

No puedo agregar más de lo que se ha dicho, al menos que sea mi humilde "gracias" por toda tu ayuda y tu poesía.

*¡Gracias, mateamargo, y Feliz Postiversario!*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Congratulations!! You are doing really well and seeing your name among replies always fills my mouth with flavour (incidentally I am drinking mate at the moment) and your photo is lovely. We expect our cordial hearty foreros to look like that


----------



## danielfranco

[*sigh*]
I've never tasted a mate before...

But two thousand sips later of this particular kind of mate amargo, well, I guess me likee!

Congratulations and thanks for the good times, all the info and especially the poems.


----------



## Sparrow22

*Ah, Guille !!!!!!!! al paisano màs simpàtico del foro.....¿què se le puede decir que ya no se haya dicho ?*

*Sos un genio, Mate !!!  , una guitarra, un mate y tus payadas y ya tenemos el foro perfecto (aunque virtual*  ).

*Seguì deleitàndonos con tus versos y aportes que acà una pajarita te lo agradece infinitamente !!!!!!! *

*Cariños a la Eulogia y al Mendieta (es que no puedo evitarlo, son parte tuya tambien )*


----------



## Vanda

Mate Dulce, só tenho uma reclamação: que você não anda por nossas bandas (nosso fórum).   Mas fico contente em ler suas contribuições nos outros fóruns!
Obrigada por suas contribuições!


----------



## Cecilio

ENHORABUENA, Mateamargo!

Y gracias por tus posts tan interesantes y divertidos.


----------



## Eugin

Querido Guille,

Por más que me esfuerce y me rebane los sesos, no hay caso che, no puedo hacer ni una sola estrofa con rima de payada… entonces dije: “_Para qué romperme tanto con algo que no es lo mío cuando hay un personaje “Wordreferenciano” p ) que la tiene más que clara y que nos humilla a todos nosotros con sus composiciones al mejor estilo gauchesco argentino_??” 

Así que, mi querido Inodoro, alias Guille,  , te paso la posta, vos que entendés de esto más que yo, y toda mi admiración va para este compatriota que aprecio tanto y que tan bien nos hace quedar en este prestigioso lugar!!

¡Todo mi reconocimiento y gratitud por estas *2.000* *perlas* de sabiduría y buen humor!!!!!! Mirá cuando saquemos un libro como éste con todas tus payadas… ¿te lo imaginás? Jeje!!!   

* ¡Un abrazo para un grande entre los grandes!!* 

*E U G E*


----------



## Mate

A pejeman agradezco 
los riquísimos tamales.

Chaska Ñawi me ha pasmado
con sus versos tan geniales.

The Rooster welcomes the morning
with its most uplifting song.

Setwale Charm, thank you so much! I believe that the photo you've seen (in my PP) has been taken to me by Samwise, my chubby chocolate Lab. I was totally unaware of that until you mentioned it. He even managed to upload it! Thanks again. 
Come here Sam! You've been a bad dog! Bad, bad, bad chubby little dog. 

Daniel se lamenta mucho 
pues no probó de mi mate.
Mientras que me enciendo un "pucho"
yo le digo: preparate.

La pajarita paisana
me tiene por un campeón.
¡Si supiera la inocente
que soy flor de pajarón!

Minha Deuza Brasileira
pide que me haga presente,

Y Cecilio allá en Valencia
prepara paella caliente.

A la Eugenia he de decir
lo que el Mendieta me dijo:
¡Humille Inodoro m'hijo!
Cante y escuenda la mano,
que'l ranquel no habla crestiano,
¡Pero igual lo va a hacer juir!


*¡¡¡¡Gracias a todos por soportarme!!!!*​ 
And for all your support as well!!!​ 

Mateamargo, el ablandáu


----------



## chics

Bueno, como llegué tarde a los 2000, te felicito los 2052 .

Besitos.


----------



## frida-nc

*¡Mateamigo!
* 
Para brindarte versos, compré
Un saco de "Cruz de Malta,"
Y traté de tomarlo amargo,
Ya que a ti no te hace falta
ni azúcar ni sacarina,
Pero es como un nuevo idioma,
Ya verás que un día lo tomaré
como un argentino lo toma.

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES Y UN ABRAZO!
(siento llegar tan tarde)
frida 
*


----------



## Mate

Chics, muchas gracias por tus besos. ¡Pero cuidado! Nunca se sabe qué clase de pervertido, depravado o degenerado acecha al otro lado del insondable ciberespacio...  

Te preguntarás a qué viene todo este rollo: es que últimamente he tenido algunos problemitas con otros amigos/as del foro debido a mis comentarios...cómo llamarlos...groseros, pero sin mala intención. 
Sólo un abuso de confianza de mi parte. Nada serio (yo no soy para nada serio  ).

Frida (mi Norcaroliniana preferida), tu increíble poema me ha inundado de dicha y admiración (admitámoslo, también de un poquitín de envidia) hacia tu excelsa pluma. Sin duda está manejada por una no menos admirable persona.
Yo en cambio, no puedo rimar en otro idioma que el mío más allá de cuatro versos  .

¡Y encima has comprado mi marca de yerba preferida!  

Nuevamente gracias - Mate


----------



## ordequin

Mateamargo said:


> La cetácea no se venga
> y la cubana me alaba.
> El artrópodo se une
> a la florida comparsa.
> 
> La germana me provoca
> cada vez que se le antoja.
> Y la Inés, mi compatriota,
> aporta también su cuota.
> 
> Las dos súbditas de Chávez
> me cubren con su cariño.
> Y a la gringa cuarterona
> le digo: ¡ya no soy niño!
> 
> Hoy a mi la dicha embarga.
> Mi emoción no tiene fin:
> Si no aparece Ordequin
> La dulzura se me amarga.
> 
> ¿Alguien la vió a la vasquita?
> 
> Mejor le avisan, porque si no...


 




*Aquí llega con retraso*
*de algo más de treinta días,*
*sin que nadie la avisara,*
*¡esta vasca que pedías!*

*Si te cuento cómo supe*
*de la petición que hacías,*
*te lo juro no me crees,*
*¡de seguro fliparías!*

*Rastrearme por el Google*
*es una de mis manías;*
*en la página cincuenta*
*supe de lo que querías.*

*¡Si que son casualidades*
*que por las locuras mías*
*comparezca aquí y ahora*
*a rendirte cortesías!*

*Estas cosas que me pasan*
*más parecen fantasías...*
*¡Qué novela que escribiera*
*de narrar mis correrías!*

*Lo esencial y lo importante*
*no son estas biografías;*
*de haber faltado a esta cita*
*sé bien que te enfadarías.*

*¡Bendita sea mi suerte*
*de azares en alcancías!*
*Con cariño más ingente*
*de aquel que imaginarías*
*aquí tienes a ordequín*
*pagando las pleitesías*


_[Y al resto de compañeros_
_lo que yo les pediría_
_es que si fallo a otra fiesta_
_no me hagan perrerías... _
_Un aviso pertinente_
_será prueba de hidalguía.]_


*Esos foros literarios*
*me tienen muy absorbida;*
*no hay día que no tengamos*
*¡más de doscientas movidas!*

*Lo bueno que tiene esto*
*es que estoy entretenida;*
*la piel de tantas batallas*
*la tengo ya bien curtida.*

*Te echo mucho de menos*
*a ti, y a tu bien querida;*
*un día de estos quedamos*
*¡ya verás qué bienvenida!*


*Compañero de mi alma,*
*Mate de mi corazón,*
*no hace falta que te diga:*
*¡que me molas un montón!!!*



*MOD QUINTANA.  *



Besitos, Mate. Felicidades. Hoy no estaba muy inspirada y me salieron estas tonterías. Bueno, lo importante es que aparecí, ¿no?
Seguramente pronto me verás en General Vocabulary. ¡Me he decidido de una vez por todas a aprender ese endemoniado  idioma!
Bueno, che, *pórtate bien*. Besitos de mi parte también para C y para M.


*¡Y un abrazo de oso, fuerte y amoroso!*


*Fdo: La vasca chiflada,  .*


P.D. Y veniros un día a tomar "un café",..., ya me entiendes...


----------



## Cereth

Hola Mateamarguísimo muchas felicidades!

Un beso desde acá "Chu chu"

Yo noy buena para inventar poemas...pero de corazón felicidades y gracias por levantarnos el ánimo de vez en cuando


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola mate, que te parece un més despues y aún celebrando por ti...
aprovecho este desorden de fecha para saludarte y ¿donde andas? hace tiempo no te leo...  

Saludos 
Una de las súbditas de Chavez...

Besos


----------



## totor

yo siempre llego tarde a todas partes. debe ser porque cuando era chico me encantaba tomar el tranvía 84 (¿te acordás, mate, el que va de villa del parque a constitución?) cuando ya se estaba moviendo.

¡un fuerte abrazo, mate! (y voy a tratar de estar más atento para los 3000.)


----------



## micafe

Y yo también. Llego tarde a todo, pero* ¡TE FELICITO EN TUS 2480!!!!!* 

Apuesto a que nadie lo había hecho antes. Es un lindo número, ¿eh?.

Un saludo cariñoso, Mate rile rile ro.

Mica


----------



## Mate

Mica (la colombiana más mona de los EEUU), Totor (otro porteño nostágico del tránguai), Rosa (la súbdita de nuestro súbito mejor amigo HC), Cereth (la chuchumeca devenida nipona) y ordequin (Mod Quintana Inés de la Cruz, la de las apariciones y desapariciones misteriosas),

A todos ¡infinitas gracias!

Mate


----------

